# selvä



## Setwale_Charm

In my Finnish textbook characters sometimes say *Selvä* when they want to say: OK, I understood, and sometimes *Selvää*. What is the difference in usage?


----------



## Hakro

Dear Setwale  Charm,

It's hard to explain without more context. *Selvä* means OK, clear (and also sober, but it's another thing). *Selvää* is the partitive form of the same word, and it's used in certain cases.

If you could give me some examples I could  explain them.

-


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, there isn`t much context here. It is just that some question is asked or statement is made like: 
 A:_Torstait ovat täällä pyhypäivä._  - B:Selvä.

 Or:
 A:Lahden Tanskaan.  B:Selvää.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oh my!! And they even say *Selvästi *as well sometimes in the very same situation. I am lost!


----------



## Ilmo

Setwale_Charm said:


> Oh my!! And they even say *Selvästi *as well sometimes in the very same situation. I am lost!


 
*Selvästi* is an adverb. Speak to me clearly - Puhu minulle *selvästi*.
*Selvää* is the partitive form of the adjective *selvä*. It cannot be used to correspond the expression O.K., it must be in nominative form *selvä*.
But when you say for instance "It is clear that this is a detail difficult to understand", then you must use the partitive form *On selvää, että tämä on yksityiskohta jota on vaikea ymmärtää.*

I hope you have got it, If not, ask more in a PM.
Cheers
Ilmo


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Paljon kiitoksia, Ilmo.


----------

